# Berkeley Exoskeleton



## a_majoor (22 Oct 2005)

We saw the first "Starship Troopers" prototype at AUSA, built by "Berkeley Exoworks".

Two versions exist, an ExoHiker, which carries up to 200 lbs cross country, and the ExoClimber, which is heavier and more powerful, but also carries a maximum payload of 200 Lbs up and down stairs and steep slopes. It is designed to support the load on a backpack frame and pass the weight to a set of strap on legs, which also have the power system to assist the walking motion.

The arms are not assisted, but this makes the system smaller and simpler.

See www.berkeleyexoworks.com for details of an earlier system (uses a much bigger powerpack) to get an idea of what they are up to.

(Edited by Moderator to correct typo in URL.)


----------

